# "ugly Coil"



## johan

Fool around with an "Ugly Coil" as someone on ECF referred to on the RM2. 4 and 1/2 wraps 26G Kanthal A1, 2mm I.D and resulted in a 0.6 Ohm coil. Wicked with cotton (did shorten the wick ends after "wetting" the cotton with e-liquid). Enormous clouds and very nice and warm throat hit, but the flavour was severely compromised. Lowered the coil almost onto the ceramic deck, but flavour didn't improve. I'll keep to micro coils using 28G Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @johan


----------



## PeterHarris

you ugly coils is smiling at me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Looks more like one of these 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

I do these coils all the time and enjoy them. 1.4 ID What juice did you use? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Rooigevaar said:


> I do these coils all the time and enjoy them. 1.4 ID What juice did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I used 5 Pawns Queenside as well as Grandmaster and just to verify the muted flavour; VM's Legend Dean mixed 80: 20 with VM's custom Coffee.


----------



## Rooigevaar

Nice coil for when you are in a hurry! Still want to get my paws on some pawns but it will have to wait. My whole budget spent on Witchers. Love seeing all the coils @johan inspiration to try new ones myself.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Try that coil on 3 mm silica doubled over.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Try that coil on 3 mm silica doubled over.



I will do, never thought that silica might beat cotton on flavour?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I will do, never thought that silica might beat cotton on flavour?


On that type of coil it just might.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spiri

Those ugly coils have merit to them, try 3 x 2mm Silica/ Ekowool doubled over. Essentially giving you 6mm of wick with 4 wraps 28g wire. Now that is a juicy puppy and produces awesome clouds and flavour on a dripper.

Edit: I need to correct my statement - 3 x 2mm doubled over gives you 12mm of wicking material!


----------



## johan

Spiri said:


> Those ugly coils have merit to them, try 3 x 2mm Silica/ Ekowool doubled over. Essentially giving you 6mm of wick with 4 wraps 28g wire. Now that is a juicy puppy and produces awesome clouds on a dripper.



Thanks will try, @Matthee suggested something similar. There must be merit in it as there are quite a "fan group" on ugly coils on ECF.


----------



## Riaz

werent these the coils that we all STARTED with, before microcoils and the likes started taking its place?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spiri

Here is something similar to what I'm talking about

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Spiri said:


> Here is something similar to what I'm talking about
> 
> View attachment 5646​



Looks cool


----------

